

Rust for beginners - prasoon2211
http://blog.prasoonshukla.com/rust-for-beginners

======
joshbaptiste
Wow this blog post actually got me excited to look more into learning Rust
(just read the intro and wrote a hello world 2 months ago), definitely on my
to do list after I finish some current projects i'm stuck on at the moment.

~~~
prasoon2211
Yes, you really should. That was my intention with this post all along.

